# Stock digitized logos like Brandsoftheworld.com



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any place to get company logos that are already digitized...even if I have to buy them? I have a job to do for the Anytime Fitness company and I would rather not have to digitize their logo since I know it has already been done. Thanks


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

This is also something i'd like to know as I've been asked to do several different brands logos


----------



## Suemaroo (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have quite a bit logos. What do you need


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I need Relentless logo... thats the main one I need 

Cheers


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I need Anytime Fitness.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are doing a job for a company would they not be the best resource for their vector logo.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

There are a few places, there is a link on ...::: WELCOME ::...,
and also on Fast Embroidery Digitizing Tapes Services Home Page
Hope this helps!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the vector logo....I need the digitized logo for embroidery. I can make it, but my original question was to see if there is a better way to get them since it is a business and many people out there are going to have made items for a business.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used this guy's (Marv's) designs and they sew out excellent. IF he hasn't AREADY got it, he will digitize it for you! I'm not related or anything, just a satisfied customer!! Lollie

Westway Marketing
Celebrating 30 Years 1977 -2007
"Watch my designs sew at all the ISS shows this year
Visit the Hirsch / Tajima Booth and tell them I sent you''

WEB www.westway. citymax.com
e-mail [email protected] net

38255 Encanto rd.
Murrieta, CA 92563
phone 951 526-2342
fax 509 561-3801


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive just come across this link....never used them though

5000 embroidery designs for sale only $299 > Forums > Embroidery Startup - Embroidery Business Information


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, Marv at Westway Marketing is a very experienced digitizer who produces top quality work. He has lots of corporate logos on his site.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a request to make some hats for the Lions Club, does anyone have the digitized logo? Thanks


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> I have a request to make some hats for the Lions Club, does anyone have the digitized logo? Thanks


is this what you're after?
whats your email so I can email it to you.

Rgds,
Rish


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

... How much do I owe you and will this work for hats or just polos? Also is that your website (the digitizing one) or just the one you use? I am in need of some digitizing and have struggled finding a good one. Thanks Troy

Also, I tried sending you a PM, but it said your box was full...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> [email protected] ... How much do I owe you and will this work for hats or just polos? Also is that your website (the digitizing one) or just the one you use? I am in need of some digitizing and have struggled finding a good one. Thanks Troy
> 
> Also, I tried sending you a PM, but it said your box was full...


hi thutch.... you dont owe me anything for the logo... I have it on file so its yours for free  the logo is for polos not caps. if you want us to punch it for caps could you email me the artwork and we shall punch it for free for you......

the website is my own company...you can order from the website or you can email me directly...I'll get it either way.....also on the pricing link you can state what price you want for future jobs.....

hope you like the quality

rgds
skits


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Skits. Is there something I can change to make this into a logo for hats or do I have to have a whole new logo created? Thanks Troy


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> Thanks for the info Skits. Is there something I can change to make this into a logo for hats or do I have to have a whole new logo created? Thanks Troy


i personally recommend you to get it repunched from start.... maybe you can try running one cap and see if it works.... let me know


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> Thanks for the info Skits. Is there something I can change to make this into a logo for hats or do I have to have a whole new logo created? Thanks Troy


have you got the artwork on you?

Rgds,
Skits


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

skits said:


> have you got the artwork on you?
> 
> Rgds,
> Skits


No I dont...the customer still has not decided. Thanks for all the help. I will be emailing you through your website.


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

What formats do you used?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a toyota 9100...I think it something like .dst or .10o?


----------



## Tweat (May 30, 2007)

Hi, Could I buy this logo from you? I need to do some shirts for a festival next week.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

TEX INC - Smart Packs


toward the bottom of the page is the corporate logo's


----------

